# Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart - Episode 3 (Sonata for violin & piano in F major, Op. 15)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

For more information about this series, go to the episode 1.

Click here to go to the last episode

Did Franz Mozart (son of Mozart) inherited the talent of his father? This is the question of this series.

First of all, we will try to determine which is, according to us, the best piece of Franz between the most serious works for which there are recordings uploaded in Youtube. Then we will try to determine how much good he was in comparison to his father.

This episode is about the Op. 15, Sonata for violin & piano in F major. How do you rate the piece?









At the moment, the work with the highest score (4.25/6) is the piano concerto no. 1.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Poll prolonged by 6 days, it will expire at Christmas. Maybe more votes will come.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I voted "not so good, not so bad". I think it's a charming sonata, but a bit antiquated for the time when it was created and too derivative of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's style. A 6.0 out of 10 in terms of my personal taste.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I think we can get it right out of the gate that his son doesn’t have the talent of his father. No one has the talent of his father. On an unrelated note, the piece is fine


----------

